# GCC Specs vs North American - Myths & Facts



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

I am doing research on buying a new car and will buy a used Nissan Altima or Toyota Camry. I hear many conflicting reports when it comes to Specs. Here is the summary of points I found across the internet.

* GCC cars have bigger radiator size : Some say this is true whereas others say it is false,

* GCC cars have a powerful AC : Some say North American cars also have so as they are driven in Florida, Texas, Arizona. To add to confusion, some people say some car models sold in Arizona or Texas are different than the ones sold in Colder regions in USA !

* GCC cars can adapt to humid and dusty conditions found in UAE : Again point of disagreement,

* North American car models come loaded with more safety features and build quality than the ones sold in GCC region as America has better safety regulations : I am not sure about this one, but this is important point in favor of buying an American specs car,

* Non GCC specs cars are known to catch fire in hot weather : Again no idea how this can be true.

I would welcome feedback. I will buy a car only after doing full research.


----------



## Nursemanit (Jul 10, 2015)

Do a search - this horse has been beat to death already . Unless you find someone very high up who works for the auto manufactures you will not get anything but conjecture.


----------

